# Anyone still waiting for Olympic tickets?



## Thistle (30 June 2012)

Seeing as it's nearly July, who is still waiting for theirs to be delivered?

I'm waiting for 4x XC


----------



## teapot (30 June 2012)

I am too, getting impatient now!


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 June 2012)

They attempted to deliver mine yesterday but I was at work, hoping to collect from the PO on Monday. A couple of people at work haven't got theirs yet.


----------



## wowzer22 (30 June 2012)

I got mine today (for showjumping finals)


----------



## Sussexbythesea (30 June 2012)

Haven't got mine yet


----------



## wowzer22 (30 June 2012)

Speaking of tickets arriving - anyone else NOT get notification that their tickets were on the way - all I got was a card left from the post office - I thought I was meant to get an email or text when the tickets were on their way to me?


----------



## Luci07 (1 July 2012)

Nothing through for me or my friend who bought at the same time..so eventing dressage and xc


----------



## Bernster (1 July 2012)

Nor me. But I didn't get them until a later round so maybe they are doing them in order?


----------



## Jo_x (1 July 2012)

ive had eventing dressage and my paralympic tickets but not eventing sj


----------



## sam-b (1 July 2012)

Not had mine yet, was jut about to start the same thread! Am waiting on dressage tickets


----------



## MollyMoomin (1 July 2012)

My friend has her paralympic tickets, but not her dressage Olympic tickets.


----------



## Woodykat (1 July 2012)

I got the text and email on friday to say they were due to be delivered that day. I later got a text and email to say that they had been delivered. Got home - no tickets, no card, no nothing 

Think a phone call will be necessary to see where the hell they are!!


----------



## finbarrk (2 July 2012)

And on the off chance that any of you need to offload any tickets myself and my daughter would gladly take them! Fin, Ireland.


----------



## Gorgeous George (2 July 2012)

I have just been to collect mine from the PO this morning, they were my Paralympic tickets that isn't until Sept. I was also miffed that I had to pay 2 lots of postage as they said Para and Olympic tickets wouldn't be dispatched at the same time. 

Getting worried now, but at least I know i'm not the only one.


----------



## eriwinn (2 July 2012)

Not had my Dressage Tickets for Aug 7th yet!


----------



## galaxy (2 July 2012)

not had my tickets yet....  waiting for eventing dressage and rowing.


----------



## LuvRacing (2 July 2012)

I had my paralympic dressage tickets for September, they arrived on Saturday.  I had a text very early to say they would be delivered that day and then one later to say they had been delivered.  Still waiting for XC but didn't get them until the last batch were released.


----------



## Woodykat (2 July 2012)

Not impressed - found out by using the royal mail tracking thing online that my tickets had not only been delivered to my old address (even though the redirection has been set up since March) but someone had 'signed' for them with my name!!!


----------



## Dollysox (2 July 2012)

Not had mine for Dressage on 7 August yet.


----------



## Thistle (2 July 2012)

Woodykat said:



			Not impressed - found out by using the royal mail tracking thing online that my tickets had not only been delivered to my old address (even though the redirection has been set up since March) but someone had 'signed' for them with my name!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can you get them cancelled and reissued? Big cock up by postman it seems!


----------



## caramel (2 July 2012)

mine arrived today for the paralympics in september.


----------



## sammiea (3 July 2012)

Have just collected my para dressage tickets for september but still waiting on eventing dressage and showjumping finals tickets grrr


----------



## Polotash (3 July 2012)

I haven't had my XC ones yet (30th July, so not long to go!)


----------



## CalllyH (3 July 2012)

Anyone else had them for eventing dressage yet?


----------



## lagartijamick (3 July 2012)

Still waiting on a pair of x country tix.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 July 2012)

Got my train tickets now but still no tickets for dressage on the 9th - getting jittery now!


----------



## Teaselmeg (4 July 2012)

My Eventing Dressage ticket arrived today - phew!!


----------



## CalllyH (4 July 2012)

Mine hasn't


----------



## Molasses (4 July 2012)

Dressage on the 9th finally arrived!
To old address! So now have to wait for them to re-post as the website wouldn't let me change my address to my new one, rubbish service, I can change my address on any other website, but not the olympic one?


----------



## Gorgeous George (5 July 2012)

My XC ticket arrived yesterday


----------



## Thistle (5 July 2012)

I still don't have mine


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (5 July 2012)

Me neither thistle!!!


----------



## CalllyH (5 July 2012)

Do you think it's worth ringing them?


----------



## criso (5 July 2012)

Still waiting for xc tickets

I seem to remember it said they would email/text you when they were coming - has that happened?
I always worry as the postman round our way seems to struggle with the concept of 1a, 1b and 1 and just seems to randomly allocate post to one or the other.  One neighbour is better than the other at bring stuff round


----------



## Sussexbythesea (5 July 2012)

From the London 2012 website

For tickets purchased after 6 February 2012 tickets will be despatched up to 7 days before the event.   I can't wait that long  

http://tickets.london2012.custhelp....sion/L3RpbWUvMTM0MTUxMDA4NC9zaWQvRlg3T2lvKms=


----------



## Thistle (5 July 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			From the London 2012 website

For tickets purchased after 6 February 2012 tickets will be despatched up to 7 days before the event.   I can't wait that long  

http://tickets.london2012.custhelp....sion/L3RpbWUvMTM0MTUxMDA4NC9zaWQvRlg3T2lvKms=

Click to expand...

That's not great for people who need to travel down beforehand, or those not at home who have to arrange redelivery. Or those like me who the releif postman just misses out (I never get post on my regular posties day off, he is leaving his job on 16th July) He had Thurs off this week (usually wed, so didn't get H&H today.)


----------



## CalllyH (5 July 2012)

Seven days is pushing it with our mail service! I'm ringing them tommorow


----------



## bedookyabi (6 July 2012)

Haven't got mine yet


----------



## Jo_x (6 July 2012)

i have had texts and emails the morning that mine have been delivered, and confirmation emails afterwards! so if its been given to the wrong house you should know?


----------



## kate081 (7 July 2012)

I haven't got mine for team dressage final. Getting impatient now! I hope they don't leave it until week before. They were quick enough taking the money...


----------



## Ro5ie (8 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Anyone else had them for eventing dressage yet?
		
Click to expand...

I'm also waiting for eventing dressage :-/


----------



## becks28 (8 July 2012)

Got mine 2 weeks ago, for Aug 7th only booked them 2 weeks before that. Very quick!


----------



## galaxy (9 July 2012)

Got my eventing dressage tickets this morning. 

They tried to deliver my rowing ones Saturday, will pick them up later.


----------



## Thistle (9 July 2012)

Just had an email saying they'll be here today!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (9 July 2012)

Me too thistle!!! Woohoo


----------



## Bernster (9 July 2012)

System seems to have worked (better than the actual allocation system anyway!).  Got an email this morning and they were delivered this morning.  Got them in the third round.  Applied for some more sj ones last week so hope they come before the actual event as well !!


----------



## criso (9 July 2012)

Same as Bernster, email this morning closely followed by the doorbell


----------



## Thistle (9 July 2012)

Mine have arrived too, not our normal postie but at least he found the house!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (9 July 2012)

I've had four 2012 ticket deliveries so far. (I had to buy them in 'dribs and drabs', which was tedious because it meant extra postage costs). All my tickets were purchased late June/early July this year.

I've been impressed with the delivery system. I got early morning emails and texts, at around 6.30am and 7.20am respectively. They also state the tracking number for your package. (Btw, the 'text message' thing might have been an optional check box I ticked. Can't remember). Anyway, all tickets were delivered on the day they were supposed to, although a couple were a bit later than I thought they would be - around 2.30pm. 

When they'd been delivered, I got an email and a text, plus the electronic proof of delivery was on the RM site within minutes. Quite impressive!

Now awaiting just one ticket - the SJ final of the Eventing, which I bought last Thursday.


----------



## lagartijamick (9 July 2012)

X country tix just arrived!!

I'm a very happy chap!!


----------



## Rambo (9 July 2012)

Got an email at 9.30am roday saying they'd tried to deliver a package  from London 2012 but failed and that i couls re-arrange redelivery via a website.

Then around 11am i got an email from them telling mw to expext delivery tody....

Bit cr@p but so long as i get them i'll be happy.


----------



## Chloe..x (9 July 2012)

Got mine about an hour ago, excited


----------



## Sussexbythesea (9 July 2012)

Got an email at 7am saying they would be delivered today so I dashed from the stables into work got some train tickets printed that I need for a trip tomorrow - dashed home (I'm lucky I can work from home some days) and got home 20 minutes too late!  

Won't be able to lay my sticky fingers on them until Wednesday now as off to Nottingham all day tomorrow. Dagnabbit!


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

Got mine today too


----------



## Dollysox (9 July 2012)

Had an e-mail saying they tried to deliver my (Team Dressage Final) tickets today but I was out so will be sending my OH off to the collection office tomorrow.


----------



## imaginegenerous (9 July 2012)

Originally tried to deliver mine last Wednesday. I received an e-mail to say they were coming but I'd already gone to work so didn't get it until I got home (along with a 2nd email to say they'd missed me). I picked them up from the sorting office on Friday morning. That was actually the part that worried me the most as I've had several problems picking things up from the sorting office before (including a parcel from Australia at Christmas that they should have kept for a week but had already sent back after two days). Fortunately ticket was there though


----------



## Thistle (9 July 2012)

Dollysox said:



			Had an e-mail saying they tried to deliver my (Team Dressage Final) tickets today but I was out so will be sending my OH off to the collection office tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

Not sure they'll give them to your OH, my postie said strictly adressee only


----------



## teapot (9 July 2012)

My mum took delivery of mine Thistle with no issues at all


----------



## lar (10 July 2012)

Well mine just got pushed through the door yesterday morning!  Despite a big sticker saying "Tracked - signature required" - there they were on my doormat when I got in.  Not TOO bothered as obviously I do HAVE the tickets now but RM were NOT following procedure - can only assume postie signed for them hisself??


----------



## Thistle (10 July 2012)

My postie told me that they have been warned that is a sackable offence - depends on just how much you like your postie I guess!!


----------



## galaxy (10 July 2012)

Thistle said:



			My postie told me that they have been warned that is a sackable offence - depends on just how much you like your postie I guess!!
		
Click to expand...

I just picked up my tickets from sorting office. I handed the red card over and he just gave them to me.  No ID shown, didn't sign anything.  Not good.


----------



## toffeesmarty (10 July 2012)

Card and emails yesterday left as I wasnt in. 
Collected from sorting office this morning. I had to sign for mine.
Keep opening the envelope and looking at tix as waited a lifetime for them!


----------



## CalllyH (10 July 2012)

Still not got mine  worrying


----------



## LittleGreyMare (10 July 2012)

I got mine yesterday


----------



## CalllyH (10 July 2012)

Has anyone else not got theirs?


----------



## armchair_rider (11 July 2012)

I now have my para dressage tickets, Cally I know somebody who is waiting for games tix though not equestrian.


----------



## hcm88 (11 July 2012)

I recieved mine on Monday.


----------



## CalllyH (11 July 2012)

They are here, here I tell you!! So exciting! I can stop moaning now!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (11 July 2012)

Yay! Picked mine up today at last  

9th Aug Block 112 row 3 seats 365 and 366


----------

